# [PCGH Extreme] Community-Contest im Juli "Gewaltige Explosionen"



## Klutten (9. Juli 2009)

Monatlicher PCGHX-Community-Contest​ 

So bald ihr den folgenden Banner in Zukunft auf der PCGH-Hauptseite oder hier im Forum erspäht, heißt es aufgepasst, denn wir veranstalten innerhalb der Community ab sofort einen regelmäßigen Bilder-Contest mit dicken Preisen! Die Dauer eines Wettbewerbes wird immer einen ganzen Monat betragen und natürlich mit attraktiven Themen gespickt sein.​ 

Der Sommer wird heiß, mit gewaltigen Explosionen, Feuer und lodernden Flammen  - haltet das Spektakel auf euren Screenshots fest.
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

* Worum geht es?*
Wir suchen diesen Monat wieder einmal den fettesten Screenshot in der Community. Dieses Mal mit dem Thema "Gewaltige Explosionen". Zum einen naht ein heißer Sommer, sodass es auch hier kräftig zur Sache gehen darf, zum anderen starten wir leider mit einer deftigen Verspätung in den Contest und haben daher ein Thema gewählt, an dem wirklich viele User Spaß haben sollten. Postet alles, was mir einem Flammeninferno zu tun hat, egal ob Explsion, Buschbrand oder ein Feuerball bei einem Flugzeugabsturz. Bei der Wahl des Spiels habt ihr freie Wahl, beachtet jedoch keine indizierten Games zu nutzen. Und nun - freier Spieltrieb voraus.

Hier ein paar Beispiele von PCGH_Marc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr habt bis zum *25.07.09 um ~18 Uhr *die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *26.07.09* eine Auswahl der besten Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage, spätestens aber ab dem *27.07.09* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Das Bild mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnt dann den ausgelobten Preis. Zum folgenden Monatsanfang beginnt dann der nächste Contest.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: 
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*


Ihr müsst Mitglied der PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst einen Screenshot hochladen, das ihr selbst angefertigt habt. Ingame - keine Cutscenes.
Bildbearbeitung ist *nicht *erlaubt.
Die Bilder *müssen *als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
*Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.*
Das Bild muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imageshack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.
Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/56500-diskussion-community-contest-im-juni.html[Diskussion] Community-Contest im Juli


*Die Preise für den Monat Juli findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrags.*

1. Platz -> PCGH T-Shirt (Größe frei wählbar)
2. Platz -> AMD Schlüsselband
3. Platz -> AMD Schlüsselband


----------



## area50 (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (9. Juli 2009)

GTA 4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prototype:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (9. Juli 2009)

Crysis:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juli 2009)

Left 4 Dead




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 kommen noch


----------



## Burner_Red (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobbis (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (9. Juli 2009)

Fear 2 - Project Origin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prototype:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Company of Heroes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allen Teilnehmern natürlich viel Glück
und allen Zuschauern viel Spaß


----------



## superman1989 (9. Juli 2009)

hallo, dies are my bilder !

FALLOUT 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAWX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CALL OF DUTY 4 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich finde das HAWX bild geil weil, ein jet in der xplosion zu sehen ist


----------



## Valermos (10. Juli 2009)

So, drei mal Crysis Warhead "From Hells Heart"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mokki (10. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty 4
1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naitsabes (10. Juli 2009)

Hier sind meine 3 Bilder.

2x Empire und einmal Empire at War ( Stargate-Mod)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Juli 2009)

1. *Crysis Warhead* 


*1/3*​ 

Neulich...an der Tanke..... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2/3*​ 
Ich habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen, das Fallout3 Bild rauszunehmen und durch einen weiteren Warhead Screenshot zu ersetzen. Ist nicht weiter schlimm, da die gezeigte Szene aus Fallout3 mehrmals vertreten ist. 

Dieser neue Warhead Screenshot fängt die Szene sehr gut ein und war sehr schwer zu schiessen.

Mir war es vor allem wichtig, einzigartige Crysis Bilder zu machen, dies ist mir (so denk ich) auch gelungen.

Dabei habe ich bewusst immer die gleiche Waffe benutzt, sind meine Lieblingsknarren in Crysis 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

3/3*​ 

Für Bild 3 hat erneut Crysis Warhead gedient, und dieses gefällt mir am Besten. Die Explosion im tiefsten Dickicht kommt verdammt gut rüber. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (11. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owly-K (11. Juli 2009)

Fallout 3: Point Lookout



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Juli 2009)

Crysis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## david430 (12. Juli 2009)

dann geb ich auch mal ein paar bilder von crysis' explosionen preis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methos (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Crysis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was für die Augen  nachdem ich für den "Versuchsaufbau" von Autos und Benzintonnen ne halbe h gebraucht hab 

MFG


----------



## Patibim (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plompi (12. Juli 2009)

2 Crysis Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jtrader (12. Juli 2009)

Meine Screenshots 
*Far Cry 2:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Crysis Warhead:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Far Cry 2:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strekki (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentos.DE (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2009)

Far Cry 2

Zwar wenig Feuer zu sehen, die Druckwellen waren aber für alle Gegner gut spürbar. 

Bild 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (18. Juli 2009)

EDIT: 

Neue Bilder, vergesst die alten! 

Selbe Map (Tank/Onslaught).
Modifizierte TOD(Sättigung, HDR-Power Factor e.t.c.).

Das ganze wäre ohne die Consolen Variable "time_scale *" nicht möglich gewessen, da die Explosion in Echtzeit nach wenigen sekunden wieder Verschwinden. Mit dem Factor 0.05 kann man ganz in ruhe die Kamera justiren und ggf. kleine Ändrungen an der TOD vornemen. 

1. Hier noch mit leichter Sättigung...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
2. Hier komplet ohne Sätigung, was ich persönlich sehr interisant finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Just BOOM! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer die Vollaugelösten Bilder haben will, soll ruhig ein PN an mich schrieben​


----------



## Flash2075 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab 2 richtig alte Sachen in meiner Sammlung gefunden, einmal ne ordentliche Explosion aus Aquamark und dann noch einne Massenexplosion aus Alarmstufe Rot 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saab-FAN (19. Juli 2009)

So, vielleicht nich so bildgewaltig, aber wie ich finde sehr atmosphärisch: Silent Hunter 4: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gluksi (19. Juli 2009)

GTA IV


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Juli 2009)

Mein Beitrag: Fallout 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackDragon (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DON (19. Juli 2009)

hier mal meine aus halo 3 ein drittes folgt von bfbc wenn es denn mit dem upload funkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind zwar nicht groß sehen aber trotzdem gut aus
Edit:hier noch eins aus bfbc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Juli 2009)

Meine 3 Bilder aus UT3 (wie immer )

1. Redeemer Explosion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Hellbender Shock Combo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Noch eine Redeemer Explosion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptSam (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (21. Juli 2009)

Gta IV:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rainbow Six Vegas 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LustigerLeo (23. Juli 2009)

Fallout 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floro (25. Juli 2009)

Aus World in Conflict



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

